# Best graveyard sound effects



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Guys  i'm looking for the best graveyard soundtrack/sound effects out there. I would prefer if there free but go ahead and give me any which cost. 

Thanks

Phil


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Graveyard wind*

Got just the thing......

GRAVEYARD WIND 
You can check out a sample here....

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=76


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

& for you phil121 here's my sharesite folder with haunted forest - swamp / graveyard stuff ! 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/jmLGcvtq/Haunted_Forest-Graveyard-swamp.html


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks to both of you
I'm gonna check the sounds out now

thanks again

Phil


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok i have downloaded The Grave Yard from Dark Lord, its great thanks 
I listened to the sample of the graveyard wind cd poison, and i really liked it, great quality sound and the variety of effects described would be awesome.
I simply chose the music from dark lord as it was free. 

Thanks 

Phil


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Poisonprops does have some great stuff, glad mine worked for ya, sorry Poison as I don't want to undermine your sales........ 
but i usually only buy myself is if that cd has something unique that I can't find or mix on my own.


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

crickets is a good one. crow or raven song. the occassional windblow. and throw in a werewolf howl


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Sounds of Gore Vol 5 Cemetary of Unrest by Gore-Galore

Sample
http://gore-galore.com/audio_samples/graveyarddemo.mp3


www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


----------

